# Homemade Hair Care Recipes



## Diane (Feb 8, 2005)

*Hair*

*Herbal Shampoo* - 2 tablespoons catnip, 1 tablespoon castille soap, &amp; 1/4 cup boiling water. Place water in a cup and add catnip. Allow to steep for 10 minutes. Add castille soap. Mix well. Apple entire portion to wet hair and lather well. Rinse with cool water.

*Leave-In Conditioner (Dry Hair) - *Handful of fresh rosemary, handful of fresh mint leaves &amp; 1 cup cider vinegar. In a glass jar with a lid, drop in rosemary and mint and cover with the cider vinegar. Seal jar and leave for two weeks. Strain. After shampooing, pour a tablespoon onto dry hair and leave in.

*Conditioner (Oily Hair)* - 1 lemon &amp; 1/4 cup cider vinegar. Wash, slice and de-seed lemon. Whir lemon in a blender to a smooth pulp. Filter through muslin. Mix with vinegar. After shampooing, blot hair with towel and rub mixture into scalp. Leave on 5 - 10 minutes, then rinse with cool water.

*Conditioner (Fine Hair)* - 2 strips kombu (Japanese seaweed) &amp; 3/4 cups boiled spring water. Steep kombu in spring water for 30 minutes. Remove the seaweed. After shampooing, massage into hair. Rinse.

*Dandruff Elixir* - 5 drops tea tree oil &amp; 1 tablespoon jojoba oil. In a glass jar with a tight lid combine ingredients. Shake well. After sectioning wet hair, dab mixture onto a clean cotton ball and stroke along the scalp. Wrap hair in a towel and let sit for 2 hours. Work shampoo into hair with a little water to remove oil. Rinse.

*Hot Oil Treatment* - 3 tablespoons pure jojoba oil. Water the oil and apply it to your hair, starting at the ends and working up to the top of head. Wrap hair in a towel and relax for an hour or leave in overnight. Rinse and shampoo hair as usual. Do once a week or more often if your hair is extremely dry.

*Hairspray* - Mix 1 teaspoon sugar with 1 cup warm water. Let it cool and then pour into a clean spray bottle. This stuff


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 8, 2005)

Excellent info Diane!! What would we do without you. You find and post the greatest articles. Thank you for these!










Originally Posted by *Diane* 

*Hair*
*Herbal Shampoo* - 2 tablespoons catnip, 1 tablespoon castille soap, &amp; 1/4 cup boiling water. Place water in a cup and add catnip. Allow to steep for 10 minutes. Add castille soap. Mix well. Apple entire portion to wet hair and lather well. Rinse with cool water.

*Leave-In Conditioner (Dry Hair) - *Handful of fresh rosemary, handful of fresh mint leaves &amp; 1 cup cider vinegar. In a glass jar with a lid, drop in rosemary and mint and cover with the cider vinegar. Seal jar and leave for two weeks. Strain. After shampooing, pour a tablespoon onto dry hair and leave in.

*Conditioner (Oily Hair)* - 1 lemon &amp; 1/4 cup cider vinegar. Wash, slice and de-seed lemon. Whir lemon in a blender to a smooth pulp. Filter through muslin. Mix with vinegar. After shampooing, blot hair with towel and rub mixture into scalp. Leave on 5 - 10 minutes, then rinse with cool water.

*Conditioner (Fine Hair)* - 2 strips kombu (Japanese seaweed) &amp; 3/4 cups boiled spring water. Steep kombu in spring water for 30 minutes. Remove the seaweed. After shampooing, massage into hair. Rinse.

*Dandruff Elixir* - 5 drops tea tree oil &amp; 1 tablespoon jojoba oil. In a glass jar with a tight lid combine ingredients. Shake well. After sectioning wet hair, dab mixture onto a clean cotton ball and stroke along the scalp. Wrap hair in a towel and let sit for 2 hours. Work shampoo into hair with a little water to remove oil. Rinse.

*Hot Oil Treatment* - 3 tablespoons pure jojoba oil. Water the oil and apply it to your hair, starting at the ends and working up to the top of head. Wrap hair in a towel and relax for an hour or leave in overnight. Rinse and shampoo hair as usual. Do once a week or more often if your hair is extremely dry.

*Hairspray* - Mix 1 teaspoon sugar with 1 cup warm water. Let it cool and then pour into a clean spray bottle. This stuff


----------



## Mina (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh mine god I need this info so bad. Mine hair is oily....iam continusly loosing hair..i will deffinitly try this but one thing to make sure for oily hair is it gone help to regrow the hair and will it prevent not to loss it?? I really need helppppppppppppppppppp oily hair is killing me and i can't stand no more lossing hair...however thanks for your help diane...



...anybody can give this solution please...

Originally Posted by *Diane* *Hair*
*Herbal Shampoo* - 2 tablespoons catnip, 1 tablespoon castille soap, &amp; 1/4 cup boiling water. Place water in a cup and add catnip. Allow to steep for 10 minutes. Add castille soap. Mix well. Apple entire portion to wet hair and lather well. Rinse with cool water.

*Conditioner (Oily Hair)* - 1 lemon &amp; 1/4 cup cider vinegar. Wash, slice and de-seed lemon. Whir lemon in a blender to a smooth pulp. Filter through muslin. Mix with vinegar. After shampooing, blot hair with towel and rub mixture into scalp. Leave on 5 - 10 minutes, then rinse with cool water.

*Dandruff Elixir* - 5 drops tea tree oil &amp; 1 tablespoon jojoba oil. In a glass jar with a tight lid combine ingredients. Shake well. After sectioning wet hair, dab mixture onto a clean cotton ball and stroke along the scalp. Wrap hair in a towel and let sit for 2 hours. Work shampoo into hair with a little water to remove oil. Rinse.

*Hot Oil Treatment* - 3 tablespoons pure jojoba oil. Water the oil and apply it to your hair, starting at the ends and working up to the top of head. Wrap hair in a towel and relax for an hour or leave in overnight. Rinse and shampoo hair as usual. Do once a week or more often if your hair is extremely dry.

*Hairspray* - Mix 1 teaspoon sugar with 1 cup warm water. Let it cool and then pour into a clean spray bottle. This stuff


----------



## Diane (Feb 8, 2005)

Awww. Thank you Reija!





Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Excellent info Diane!! What would we do without you. You find and post the greatest articles. Thank you for these!


----------

